# Does anyone else want to turn down job interviews?



## jman128 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll apply to jobs and on the rare chance I get an interview invite, I want to turn it down. I picture myself being trapped and not happy if I accept a position.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah. Give it a try though. Even if you think you won't get it. It's experience. They never see again anyways if things goes awkward.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ahhahha yeah i know how u feel. I apply to a tonne of jobs, and when one does reply it's like s*** gets real . I think, wait do i even want this job? A job i have no skills and would be really unhappy in? oh f*** the interview!!

what was even the point in applying in the first place?


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Sort of when someone actually calls back I get extremely surprised. All the worst case scenarios then come into play in my mind


----------



## bintuae (Feb 25, 2012)

lol yes. One time I applied for a receptionist position. A month or two after they called me for an interview. While in interview i suddenly changed my mind and thought I don't want this job. so when they asked if I prefer working independently or with others I said I like to work on my own. Their faces were like 0_0 lol. I didn't hear from them afterwards.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sure that's pretty common in general. Especially for us anxiety sufferers. I can say with a high amount of certainty that that's how I'd feel if I were to apply for jobs.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

When I was applying to jobs, the thought that kept me going was "the worst thing that could happen is I could get it."


----------



## LolaBlueBerry88 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes...then when I someone get a crappy fast food job I regret ever showing up


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah... I've done this before. Twice. They both emailed me, asking me in for interviews, but due to my SA, I emailed back saying I had changed my mind :|
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Last time I was looking for jobs I applied to probably like 30+ and got a call from almost all of them. Only responded to/went to one and that's the job I have now. Most of the time I just apply random places and don't really even want to work there but I always assume not many will call. I picked the person that sounded the friendliest in the recording they left lol. Worked out really well.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

feels said:


> Last time I was looking for jobs I applied to probably like 30+ and got a call from almost all of them. Only responded to/went to one and that's the job I have now. Most of the time I just apply random places and don't really even want to work there but I always assume not many will call. I picked the person that sounded the friendliest in the recording they left lol. Worked out really well.


What type of jobs were they?


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> What type of jobs were they?


Mostly just ****ty restaurant jobs anyone can get. A few retail too but I hate retail. There were a few surprising ones that called back like one for Pharmacy Tech and USPS. Also one for an Elementary school I was really tempted to do that one cause it sounds like a fun environment. I probably would have made pretty good money at some of these but I'm happy with what I took for now. Maybe I'll be more adventurous with what I choose later.


----------



## mastercowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

I like your thinking. I would love to do it with hot girls.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I had a interview a few days ago. Turned it down because they lied about the hours on the job spec. 9:30-6:30 NO THANK YOU. I want a life please.

I have 2 interviews tomorrow. I cant turn them down. I'm under-prepared. We'll see.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I got a job offer today. The job was for taking customer phone calls. I turned it down... I hope I wont regret this decision. Mainly because I'm waiting to hear back from my dream job that I had an interview for. It was maninly for that reason.

I just hope I get my dream job now because I turned downed a well-paying job. Even though talking to people on the phone would of killed me. I just really hope I dont regret the decision.


----------



## angelrawr7 (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh gosh yes, I had a interview and "test" at this pizza place before. The guy who interviewed me was nice which was reassuring but working in fast food.... that was just hell!!

I'd say go for the interview, like with my pizza place, the guy was really nice, so that really comforted me that it was going to be ok ..(until I started working ...eeek)


----------

